# Platinum Preview Weekend on Channel 386(9647) Starts 7am Friday!



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

According to Dish ads running now (just saw one on ESPN2HD)...

A special channel 386 (9647) will be turned on tomorrow morning and will highlight programming from channels in the Platinum HD package all weekend long. The commercial specifically mentions MGMHD, HDNet Movies, and UniversalHD so I expect to see movies as well as promo adverts for other channels in the Platinum package.

Keep an eye out for this channel to go live sometime tomorrow!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Watch channels that you might not have, for FREE - all month long.

As a DISH Network customer, you'll get the chance to watch channels each month that you might not already have, for FREE - all month long. Check out the list below to see what's in free preview this month. If you like what you see, it's a great time to
upgrade your programming package!

Style - Classic Gold 250 Ch. 115 - showing 4/29 - 5/27
Style is the home of makeovers, from fashion, to beauty to home to community. Style provides expertise and inspiration for women who aspire to look fabulous, live well, be daring and celebrate life in progress. 
The "Before" is great, but imagine the "After".

WE tv - Classic Silver 200 Ch. 128 - showing 4/29 - 5/27
WE tv is the source for progressive, confident women looking to satisfy their curiosity with fascinating original stories that entertain, inform and give women something they can't help but talk about.
In May, don't miss WE tv's new original series I Want to Save Your Life every Saturday at 10pm ET. Inspired by his own success in overcoming child obesity, follow Charles Stuart Platkin, a nutrition and public health advocate, on his incredible mission to bring Americans back to a healthy lifestyle!

Tennis Channel - Classic Gold 250 and Gold HD Ch. 400 - showing 5/20 - 6/10
Tennis Channel is the only 24-hour, television-based multimedia destination dedicated to both the professional sport and passionate lifestyle of tennis. The network has the most concentrated single-sport coverage in television, with telecast rights to more than 60 top-tier tournaments including all 4 Grand Slams.

*Exclusive MGM HD movie content for DISH Network customers only! (must be HD enabled) Go to channel 98 and take advantage of this great opportunity!
Air dates: 5/22/09 - 5/25/09*

MGM HD features hand-picked movies from the celebrated Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer film library - one of the largest modern film libraries in the world. Viewers can enjoy round-the-clock hit movies, such as Rainman, Four Weddings and a Funeral, Dances With Wolves, Raging Bull, The Usual Suspects and Man in the Iron Mask, as well as popular collections like Legally Blonde, Rocky, James Bond, Pink Panther and more- all in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Based on JohnH's last update it almost sounded like the channel 98 might have been turned on already. It at least seems to be in the process, if not. Anyone seeing it yet? Based upon the commercials I wasn't expecting to see the channel until tomorrow morning... but maybe it'll get turned on early.

FYI, unlike other previews where they just turn on an existing channel for the duration... it is looking like this preview will be a special feed, so even folks already paying for the Platinum pack (like me) might find some good things to watch during the preview weekend.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Style, WE, Tennis, and MGM. Stewart you're really a glass half full guy!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wasn't aware of any of the SD freebies... I had just seen the promotional spot for channel 98.

For the record, what it looks like channel 98 will be this weekend is... MGMHD is supposedly hand-picking some top tier movies from their library that will only be airing on this preview channel, and NOT on the MGMHD feed provided to DirecTV, cable outlets, etc.

I expect that in between the movies we will see promo spots for the other Platinum Pack channels as well as web site/phone number info for customers to sign up for the PlatinumHD add-on.

Based on this understanding, there may very well be some good movies on this channel over the weekend that only Dish TurboHD customers will be seeing. Not sure if we'll get any EPG info or just the standard preview stuff, so it might be tough to set timers if you wanted to DVR anything.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

When i switch to ch 98 it goes to ch 99 that just comes up with an E* logo and a title that says "get ready for skin season on 5/22"? Guess it will be on tommorow.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

While the mapdown on 98 is not showing up yet, the source channel on 9647 is shoiwing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a little tough to tell when the MGM HD will start and end but here's the approximate lineup (times are Pacific):

1:30 AM The Usual Suspects
2:00 AM The Long Goodbye
2:30 AM Get Shorty
3:00 AM Revenge of Zombies
4:15 AM Fluke
6:10 AM A Dog's Breakfast
7:55 AM Dr. Goldfoot and the Girl Bombs
9:35 AM Bananas
11:15 AM Mr. Mom
1:05 PM Bio-Dome
3:00 PM F/X
5:05 PM FX 2
7:10 PM Death Wish II
9:00 PM Thomas Crown Affair
11:15 PM Flash Gordon
1:30 AM Rescue Dawn
2:00 AM Bulletproof Monk
2:30 AM The Silence of the Lambs
3:00 AM The White Bus
4:05 AM Futureworld
6:10 AM Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins
8:30 AM Buffalo Bill and the Indians
10:50 AM Lawman
12:45 PM Comes a Horseman
3:00 PM Dances With Wolves
6:30 PM Ned Kelly
9:00 PM Geronimo
11:00 PM Hawaii
2:00 AM Dances With Wolves
2:30 AM Fargo
3:00 AM Bank Shot
4:50 AM Thunderbolt and Lightfoot
7:05 AM Deuces Wild
9:00 AM The Magnificent Seven Ride!
11:00 AM Undertow
1:05 PM The Man in the Moon
3:05 PM Benny & Joon
5:00 PM West Side Story
8:00 PM The French Lieutenant's Woman
10:25 PM Lady Chatterley's Lover
12:25 AM To Paris, With Love
2:00 AM The Apartment
2:30 AM Get Shorty
3:00 AM Blast-Off
5:15 AM Broadway Danny Rose
7:00 AM High Spirits
9:00 AM Modern Girls
11:00 AM Making Mr. Right
1:00 PM Jinxed!
3:00 PM Brenda Starr
5:00 PM The Couch Trip
7:00 PM F/X


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

For those who wish to set timers now, use channel 9647. The entire schedule is up there through Tuesday at 3:30 AM EDT.

phrelin, your schedule appears to be for the MGM main channel. The schedule for the freebie is different.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

So, anybody with Platinum getting channel 98?

Anybody without Platinum getting Channel 98?

9647 is working great.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have Platinum, I am not getting channel 98. It is interesting that two different movies are on now: 385 has Fluke, 9467 has Follow That Dream at the moment.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, this channel is a MGM HD preview channel. It is only availble to Dish HD customers. A "best of MGMHD" if you will.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So I gather the only way to know what's on this thing is to look at your guide on the TV?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

phrelin said:


> So I gather the only way to know what's on this thing is to look at your guide on the TV?


Seems to be it.

Clambake starting now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mapdown was just changed to 386.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Mapdown was just changed to 386.


I see that, but the ads i saw on Dish and even their website shows channel 98.
Typical dish:nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, weird they changed the mapdown... I never did see 98, so maybe they had a technical problem since clearly their marketing material for the commercials had 98 all over it.

I changed the title of this thread, and the first post, to indicate the new mapdown and the non-mapped channel 386(9647) and will edit the headline from yesterday to reflect the change.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> Watch channels that you might not have, for FREE - all month long.
> 
> As a DISH Network customer, you'll get the chance to watch channels each month that you might not already have, for FREE - all month long. Check out the list below to see what's in free preview this month. If you like what you see, it's a great time to
> upgrade your programming package!
> ...


In the middle of a movie I was watching on DVR they had a ad for themselves. I deleted all of recordings of MGM HD. I refuse to watch any movie channel that has ads. I know I'm spoiled.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> It's a little tough to tell when the MGM HD will start and end but here's the approximate lineup (times are Pacific):
> 
> 1:30 AM The Usual Suspects
> 2:00 AM The Long Goodbye
> ...


A few of these movies I've seen on HBO, ENCORE & STARZ They rotate movies among themselves.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I tried logging into my DVR from work but cannot see any schedule on either 386 or 9647. They do not show up on the grid and when I enter those stations alone I get an off the air message. Anyone else seeing something different from an internet remote login to their DVR.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

DoyleS said:


> I tried logging into my DVR from work but cannot see any schedule on either 386 or 9647. They do not show up on the grid and when I enter those stations alone I get an off the air message. Anyone else seeing something different from an internet remote login to their DVR.


Preview is over, it ended Tuesday morning.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't know, but the preview was last weekend. It is over.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Doh!!


----------

